# Geese



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, got 3 hours of sleep to get to go hunt this morning. The Geese must have been practicing their exit strategy because we only got 2 out of a possible 80

But we did manage to make some skiiers mad and a couple home owners, but maybe better luck next time!


----------



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice mann. where you geese hunting at?


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lake Norman in Charlotte, NC


----------

